# My Parrot Maine Coon



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi my Little vixie has now decided she would rather be a parrot than a Cat LOL she loves riding around on Mine or my OH's shoulder


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

gorgeous cat!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL she's a beautiful parrot


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

trish1200 said:


> LOL she's a beautiful parrot


 all she needs now is some feathers lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics,,shes so cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

i changed the title for you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I think shes going to grow a bit big to do this soon though lol


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

What a lovely...hmm.... "parrot" you've got! Quite fluffy!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> great pics,,shes so cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> i changed the title for you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


thank you for changing it for me collie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she is growing,,,,,,i wonder how big she will get,,,,is she catching up in size with your other cats,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

She's gorgeous vix, how old is she?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> What a lovely...hmm.... "parrot" you've got! Quite fluffy!


 thank you, she loves it on our shoulders



colliemerles said:


> she is growing,,,,,,i wonder how big she will get,,,,is she catching up in size with your other cats,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


She is the same size as my smallest cat smudge but sill got quite a way to go to catch up to Flecs


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> She's gorgeous vix, how old is she?


thank you shes about 4 and a half months (19 weeks to be exact lol)


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thank you shes about 4 and a half months (19 weeks to be exact lol)


I never realised she was a baby! But then I didn't realise how big Maine Coon's got!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are a big breed,,but very very cute,,,,,and lovely colours,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> I never realised she was a baby! But then I didn't realise how big Maine Coon's got!


yep just a little kitten 



colliemerles said:


> they are a big breed,,but very very cute,,,,,and lovely colours,,,,,,,,,,


yep and very friendly too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Evening all 

She is a stunning baby have met her in the flesh she even put up with the two dogs in the car


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Evening all
> 
> She is a stunning baby have met her in the flesh she even put up with the two dogs in the car


I think my lot have gotten her used to dogs, the dont faze her in the slightest lol how are you this evening?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I think my lot have gotten her used to dogs, the dont faze her in the slightest lol how are you this evening?


Fine thanks finally have my bedroom back and Shocka has had her bandage off with some success today will take some photos to show how good it is when you think it was just hanging by a bit of skin


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

shes really beautifull...shes getting so big so quick


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Evening all
> 
> She is a stunning baby have met her in the flesh she even put up with the two dogs in the car





tashi said:


> Fine thanks finally have my bedroom back and Shocka has had her bandage off with some success today will take some photos to show how good it is when you think it was just hanging by a bit of skin


I bet you are glad to have your bedroom back  good news about Shocka, it was touch and go there for a while.



Eolabeo said:


> shes really beautifull...shes getting so big so quick


I know  I'm sure I notice her growth everyday LOL


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

wonder how big shes gonna get ? she is gonna be one impressive looking cat when bigga thats for sure, ...well she is now but even more wen bigga .

is she a indoor cat vix??


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> wonder how big shes gonna get ? she is gonna be one impressive looking cat when bigga thats for sure, ...well she is now but even more wen bigga .
> 
> is she a indoor cat vix??


Thank you, we all think shes gorgeous here , she hasnt gone out yet and I think thats how its going to stay I would be to worried about something happening to her these days, they are supposed to be building a good few hundred houses on the mountain where I live and the main access will be through our street (its quiet at the moment with very little traffic) so its going to become a very busy street.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

She`s beautiful,ive got a parrot ragdoll


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> Thank you, we all think shes gorgeous here , she hasnt gone out yet and I think thats how its going to stay I would be to worried about something happening to her these days, they are supposed to be building a good few hundred houses on the mountain where I live and the main access will be through our street (its quiet at the moment with very little traffic) so its going to become a very busy street.


Awww they always bloody build on and ruin nice country etc 
Think ild be the same and worry if she was mine tho lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

clare7577 said:


> She`s beautiful,ive got a parrot ragdoll


thank you I think we have discovered new breed's of cat's lol 



Eolabeo said:


> Awww they always bloody build on and ruin nice country etc
> Think ild be the same and worry if she was mine tho lol


I know it so nice here at the moment and they are going to build where i walk the dogs and where we take the kids for picnics


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Anywhere theres a bit of green they stick a house on


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

clare7577 said:


> Anywhere theres a bit of green they stick a house on


I know I hate it, there is talk of building 700 houses up there


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

lovely cat


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I know I hate it, there is talk of building 700 houses up there


Just tell them they cant that is where I turn my car LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Just tell them they cant that is where I turn my car LOL


PMSL that will definitely make them change their minds lol you will have to come for a walk up there with me one day before they ruin it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

claire said:


> lovely cat


thank you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> PMSL thats will definitely make them change their minds lol you will have to come for a walk up there with me one day before they ruin it


certainly will wont be long before I am sort of sorted with pups etc


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no rush I know how busy you are at the moment 
I hope the building plans get refused


----------

